# Arrow flying sideways, not porposing, why?



## richf (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm lost, I walk backed tuned the center shot, good, and I can slam arrows together at 20 and 30 yds, but bare shaft comes out sideways. Would different spine help? Yoke cables that much out of sync? Appreciate pointing me in the right direction.


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

PM me ALL the specks and I'll run the numbers for you on "Software for Archers Expert" 

It kinda sounds like WAY STIFF.

Bill


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

Could be a spine issue bit if all is the same before the string change that's doubtful. May need to bump the rest over a hair to the left.or possibly when the strings and cables were changed it changes the cam lean which could be it.or the draw length could have been changed a smidge and it could be face pressure.poss even peep height may not be the same making you get pull your head down and addingbface pressure


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

I ASSUMED that the shop set proper "Center Shot" but AR is correct. It could be as simple as the rest.


----------



## richf (Sep 16, 2008)

Update: I was trying to bareshaft tune, bow was setup at full poundage, a to a, brace height, cam lean just under an eigth inch gap, at dloop, timing good. I french, then walk back tuned the center shot, arrows grouping nice to 40 yds as far as i had room. So Then I decide to bareshaft tune, cuz i didnt have broadhead target, tried working on form, grip, rotating stance away, and toward target, no face on string, torqueing bow both right and left, etc. couldnt get bareshaft to move much to left. Well i got a broadhead target and just for giggles shot bhead and its flying exactly as target points. Conventional wisdom says i need to bareshaft tune or trouble with bheads. I dont know why the bareshaft is right with nock left, maybe a wonky shaft but i only had six and didnt want to strip another. Anyhow, i am good to go for hunting. Thanks fellas, found this all out before you guys started replying.


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

Rich, at this point I think I'd leave well enough alone. Now you just need to shoot and gain confidence in your equipment. I did want to point out one thing about shooting bare shafts. Your setup would almost call for a 340 spine, but a bare shaft will not normally leave a bow porpoising. If the tune isn't perfect it will plane to one side but not porpoise. What would cause porpoising is if the tune is way off or there is fletching that causes the arrow to kick sideways, in which case the fletching trying to correct the flight will cause the arrow to porpoise. No fletching? No porpoise. OK?


----------

